# Naked Neck Chickens



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Naked Neck Chickens



> Have you ever heard of a bird that was referred to as a \'Turken\' instead of a chicken? The Turken term originated along with the Naked Neck Chicken. Since the neck of the Naked Neck is, in fact, naked like that of a turkey, there was a running misconception that this bird was this result of crossbreeding between chickens and turkeys. While this is not the case, this term has stuck around to be associated with this breed of chicken for quite some time....


Read more about this article here...


----------

